

As Cloud Arrives on Main Street, We Need a New Set of Metrics for Cloud SLAs - cloudyn_blog
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/24/as-cloud-arrives-on-main-street-we-need-a-new-set-of-metrics-for-cloud-slas/

======
samirahmed
unless there is external regulation/certification, what incentive does one
cloud service provider have to open a can of worms on themselves like this? It
can only be assumed that all the others will follow suite and it would be
comparable to price cuts ... great for the customer but from a game theory
view point, best if Google, Amazon etc don't use this as means of
differentiation

